# Hey J Qwest



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

I have been playing for a few years, but my instructor just moved out of town and I am forced now to learn pretty much off of the internet. I play more rhythm, ie power chords, because I hate practicing scales. Hence I focus on songs with more powerful rhythm bias and that have simple or very little lead licks (ie many AC/DC songs, Sammy's I can't drive 55, JW Rocky Mountain Way, etc.) When I'm playing along with my iPod, I end up taking a rest when the leads sections come up. I want to develop lead ability but with no background tracks- playing scales is empty and boring. Hence, I can't pick my way out of a paper box. I just listened to a few of your Jam Sessions and have a couple of questions. 

First where are you finding those backing tracks that you are playing over? I like em because they are slow enough (and no drums) such that you can play as fast or slow as you want- perfect for practicing licks and scales over. Not to mention they just sound cool.

Secondly, are you just free jammin or are you playing within the confines of a certain scale (ie a major scale, minor pentatonic, etc.)?

I also noticed most of your licks are played with just 3 fingers (no pinky). This gives me hope because my pinky is not coordinated enough to keep up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

AggyCat said:


> I have been playing for a few years, but my instructor just moved out of town and I am forced now to learn pretty much off of the internet. I play more rhythm, ie power chords, because I hate practicing scales. Hence I focus on songs with more powerful rhythm bias and that have simple or very little lead licks (ie many AC/DC songs, Sammy's I can't drive 55, JW Rocky Mountain Way, etc.) When I'm playing along with my iPod, I end up taking a rest when the leads sections come up. I want to develop lead ability but with no background tracks- playing scales is empty and boring. Hence, I can't pick my way out of a paper box. I just listened to a few of your Jam Sessions and have a couple of questions.
> 
> First where are you finding those backing tracks that you are playing over? I like em because they are slow enough (and no drums) such that you can play as fast or slow as you want- perfect for practicing licks and scales over. Not to mention they just sound cool.
> 
> ...


 All the backing tracs are me playing them thru my loop station.. All songs I wrote. I use my pinky when needed but I know what you mean about the 3 finger thing...yes most is adlib. But some I have nailed Dow to playing the same each time.. If you notice most of my guitars have no pearl fret markers, that makes me know where I'm at an takes me to a different level. Being one with my guitar is something that I'm trying very hard at.... Here is a song in the dark. I can't see chit ... Just banged it out y feeling....


----------

